# plans or tips for outdoor firewood rack



## steeltowninwv (Jul 18, 2012)

i got permission from the wife for another area on our property to have stacks..but she says they have to be neat....so i wanna do some racks...im thinking 8 ft long by 4ft high....the 2x4 racks is what i have in my mind....ive built one of these in a smaller version....will the bigger version be as strong?..post some pics of urs if u dont mind...and any tips would be nice...i dont wanna buy the brackets..i will be doing a bunch of em and dont wanna have 200 dollars in brackets...thanks


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 18, 2012)

I did 4.5 tall x12 long (little over half cord).

Although I used the Rutland Stack-n-store brackets..  Just be sure to brace the sides well. And I added a 2x4 across the top. To help stabilize and keep the end posts from bowing out. The principles are about the same, with or without the brackets. I still have 6 more sets in my garage......  Waiting to be built. 

Click to enlarge


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 18, 2012)

Here are some of our wood stacks. Total cost to build these is $0.00


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 18, 2012)

Or some skids and T-posts? They can look good to?

I figured many more would chime in on this one. 

They don't have to be racks to look good. But last year I was a NEWB (had a fireplace for yrs and pellet stoves, but not an actual wood stove). In my rack area, I lined with landscaping timbers and laid River rock down. The wife wanted it to look good because of the close proximity to the house.


----------



## boisblancboy (Jul 18, 2012)

I cut some cedar posts, buried them about a foot and used some heavy gauge wire between the posts to keep them from blowing out. I also ca make the wire off that way it's not in the way when the rack is empty.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Jul 18, 2012)

dexter come stack for me...those look as good as any sculpture ive seen....my wood isnt straight enuf to acheive stacks like that


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jul 18, 2012)

If you really want to impress her do one of these Holtz Hauzens.  For the most part I stack like Dennis, but these are the real conversation pieces.


----------



## bsj425 (Jul 18, 2012)

Be creative make a tree with your wood.. its sideways but still a tree 






And no this isnt my pile im not that creative


----------



## dafattkidd (Jul 19, 2012)

Dexters stacks are as nice as they come.  So there's your inspiration.  Go get'em!  Mine on the other hand look like crap.


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 19, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Or some skids and T-posts? They can look good to?
> 
> I figured many more would chime in on this one.
> 
> ...


So where do you hide the uglies and short cutoffs?
Those are perfect stacks


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 19, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> So where do you hide the uglies and short cutoffs?
> Those are perfect stacks




I try to fit most in the stacks. But a lot go in-between the stacks. I will post a pic tomorrow for proof....

I only made them perfect because of the "Standard" thats set here..... Are my stacks straight?  Yeah....

But are there better stacks .. .. .. ? ? Absolutely. . Mine are amateur compared to some


----------



## Ashful (Jul 19, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Here are some of our wood stacks. Total cost to build these is $0.00
> 
> View attachment 70474
> View attachment 70475
> ...


 
Beautiful.  I never get tired of seeing those photos.

Call me lazy or short on time but I stack in cribs made from pallets.  Can't see my stacks too well from the house, anyway.


----------

